# Toro snowblower help!!!



## kiwifrost4 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi - 

I am having trouble with my Toro snowblower. It is an old Model 521, and the auger is not working. When I depress the drive lever, there is no pressure at all, and the auger does not start. It does not sound like it has thrown a belt (?) so I am a little confused.

Does anyone have any ideas that may help? 

Thanks!


----------



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

It may just be something as simple as a cable. This has happened to me before where i push down the lever and there is no resistance whatsoever. I would just try seeing if the cable going to the belt pulley system is broken or loose


Hope this helps!
Rob


----------



## ozplanet (Aug 31, 2007)

The only way to know is open the gear case cover and have a look with the engine off. Engage the drive and see it works. Is it a tensioner pulley or is it one of those little rubber wheels that spins a plate. Something has to be worn out, then again cable adjustment may be the answer.


----------

